# Pulp hooks,  who else likes them?



## paul bunion (Apr 14, 2013)

First time I tried using a pulp hook I didn't like them.  The young and stupid in me could bend down and pick up a piece of wood much faster.   Now that I'm not so young anymore I have found that it is very nice to be able to pick up a piece of wood without bending over.  They are also great for pulling cuts out of the woods.   Makes wood retreival much easier.  Wack one into a log and instant handle.  You can drag out the piece of wood without needing to grip the log.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 14, 2013)

Bailey's sells them
Pulp hook


----------



## paul bunion (Apr 14, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Bailey's sells them
> Pulp hook


That's where I got mine.  2 for my house and 2 at my camp.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 14, 2013)

I use my pickaroon all the time - I have a cap on my pickup and awesome for getting bucked rounds out of the truck. Also great for moving rounds to the splitter, etc. - really saves on bending over and muscling the rounds everywhere I go. Cheers!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 14, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> That's where I got mine. 2 for my house and 2 at my camp.


 
 Got any pictures of them in use.
Always looking for an easier way to handle wood.
Especially if it helps the old back


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 14, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Bailey's sells them
> Pulp hook


I found the same one at my Stihl dealer for a little less money. (and no shipping)  I use it all the time. Great for lifting wood to the splitter.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 14, 2013)

Used an old hay hook a few times many years ago.I was young & thought I knew everything,didnt really like it.Still use a peavey & cant hook all these years later however,wouldnt be without them.

Last April I bought these & am very pleased.Really saves on the back now that I'm getting older & wanting to ease the wear & tear on the ol' bod.Nice to just reach down,grab the rounds & walk away without bending or stooping.


http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/lifting-tong/

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/timber-tong/


----------



## Thistle (Apr 14, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> I use my pickaroon all the time - I have a cap on my pickup and awesome for getting bucked rounds out of the truck. Also great for moving rounds to the splitter, etc. - really saves on bending over and muscling the rounds everywhere I go. Cheers!


 

I may get one someday,but for now I use a 5' piece of 3/8" galvanized round stock with a loop bent on 1 end,90 degree hook on the other.Its plenty stiff for most things.Since my truck also has a topper & I rarely load unsplit rounds bigger than 16" in it,that works great for pulling the stacked or tossed in pieces towards the open tailgate.Dont like climbing up & down anymore than necessary now.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 14, 2013)

Sounds like you don't need one Thistle - you figured out your own way! I'm with you - getting in and out of the bed is not what it used to be! Cheers!


----------



## CaddyUser (Apr 14, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Last April I bought these & am very pleased.Really saves on the back now that I'm getting older & wanting to ease the wear & tear on the ol' bod.Nice to just reach down,grab the rounds & walk away without bending or stooping. http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/lifting-tong/ http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/timber-tong/


 
I have those too, and yes, it is much easier.  Around here, pros use these for hardwoods, and the pulp hooks for softwood.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm with Thistle on this one. I bought one at first and now have two. They really make moving the wood so much easier and no or practically no bending of the back. Another nice thing is when the wood is wet your gloves stay dry. Got the Mrs to use one this year and she too fell in love with it. Many times when cutting in thick stuff I'll cut the trees down in 4' sections. Just hook onto the end and drag it out and it works like a charm.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a couple of pulp hooks that I never used and would sell real cheap.  
I love the Husky Timber Tongs.


----------



## paul bunion (Apr 14, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'm with Thistle on this one. I bought one at first and now have two. They really make moving the wood so much easier and no or practically no bending of the back. Another nice thing is when the wood is wet your gloves stay dry. Got the Mrs to use one this year and she too fell in love with it. Many times when cutting in thick stuff I'll cut the trees down in 4' sections. Just hook onto the end and drag it out and it works like a charm.
> 
> View attachment 99643


 
Having a pair is really key, it is a lot easier on the back.

Are the two Husky tongs the same except for their size?   Any reason for not getting (a pair of) the larger one?


----------



## osagebow (Apr 14, 2013)

Somebody on here had the great idea of using 1 or 2 sharp hatchets. I Picked up an Estwing shingle hatchet for 10 bucks at a GOB sale with a nice fat grip and sharp 3" wide blade. Very easy sinking it into a  big round's edge and pulling it to the splitter, or flipping smaller ones into a pile.


----------



## Wildo (Apr 14, 2013)

Love my Gripo(p.h) for its job, love my pickeroon for its job, love a hookaroon for its job, and it looks like I need those tongs for the other times.

If you can get a pulp hook that takes replaceable tips its even better. They usually come with a hard wood tip and you can make your own s.w. tip out of a bolt for a $1.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 15, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> Having a pair is really key, it is a lot easier on the back.
> 
> Are the two Husky tongs the same except for their size? Any reason for not getting (a pair of) the larger one?


 
They are the same except for size. We bought the larger size and they still work well even on the smaller logs. I also agree having two is much better when lifting the heavy stuff.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 15, 2013)

I have an old pulp hook that I still use . . . and like.


----------



## buggyspapa (Apr 15, 2013)

I use my hooks every time I go out to the pile or the woods. More versatile than a cant hook or peavey, saves the back, lighter weight. I can carry two 80 lb rounds, drag two 100 lb logs 100 yds out of the woods (okay, maybe with a pause or two), move a 200lb round on the ground, throw 6" inchers, roll trunks uphill, much more easily. Pairs make more sense. Stihl dealer sells replacement tips, and the cost of entry is low. As long I pay attention to which end I am slapping at a piece of wood or make sure it goes through the bark, I love the things.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 15, 2013)

I love my cant hook and my home made hookaroon,but thinking of buying these from Ebay for other situations

*Pulp Hook & Log Tong Combo *It doesn't say the size of the tongs though ,I will have to ask


----------



## paul bunion (Apr 16, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I love my cant hook and my home made hookaroon,but thinking of buying these from Ebay for other situations
> 
> *Pulp Hook & Log Tong Combo *It doesn't say the size of the tongs though ,I will have to ask



That hook looks exactly like the one Baileys sells.   Baileys hook is about a foot long.  So If that is the same hook and that is an actual photo of both together then the tongs look to be somewhere between 6 to 8 inches.


----------



## kopeck (Apr 16, 2013)

I use one all the time and don't know how I would get by with out it.  We use the ones that are like the ones Bailey's sells.

We cut everything 4'.  It get split that long, seasoned and then cut down to 16" on the cord wood saw when it goes inside.

With a pulp hook and some practice/knowledge of how to use your body for leverage you can move some really big logs. 

Then again working with 4' stuff seems to be a dieing art.

K


----------



## buggyspapa (Apr 16, 2013)

Kopeck, how does one hook work with 4 footers? I can't picture it being real effective. What's your technique for splitting logs that long? 

As an aside, who installed your Tarm?


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 16, 2013)

I started with a pulp hook and moved on to a hookeroon, or pickeroon. Now I have one for use when cutting and splitting and another for unloading the truck.



The little one is 36". The big one is 5'


----------



## kopeck (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, they were designed to work on logs that length, back in the day when pulp was all handled by hand.

So, take the hook grab the end of the log and get it up in the air so you can get your hand/arm under the long.  Pull the hook out and then use it to grab the other end and pick the log up and move it.  Doing it with out the hook on bigger logs, well stinks.  You can do it but it's not easy and it's slow. 

Splitting a 4' log, you need a 4' splitter.  It works well, I can split a lot of wood in a day.  It's how all the farmers used to do it around here.  Running a cord wood saw is fast, much faster then a chain saw.  I also believe they're safer.

I bought the Tarm from Revision and installed it my self.

K


----------



## buggyspapa (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmm, you should try one in the other hand then. Works well too, if not better. I hook from the front and back and lift. 

Ah, I thought you were hand splitting. Nevermind.

It seems like I know your name, but I can't place it. I've been running the shop at reVision since October. Have you ordered parts recently? What town are you in?


----------



## HDRock (Apr 16, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> The big one is 5'


So , how tall are you, the big one goes up to the top of your hat


----------



## buggyspapa (Apr 16, 2013)

looool! nice one, rock!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm 5'-9". maybe its more than 5'. I don't remember now. All I know is that i can grab rounds from the front of my 9' bed without stretching.


----------



## kopeck (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent ya a PM.

I don't think two hooks would work well, at least the old school types.  The log would want to roll.  The way I do it now works well, it's time tested. 

K


----------



## HDRock (Apr 16, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I'm 5'-9". maybe its more than 5'. I don't remember now. All I know is that i can grab rounds from the front of my 9' bed without stretching.


I thought U hit the wrong button, it must be 6 or 7 feet, send it to me and I will check it


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 16, 2013)

It's the 72" one. Six feet. Just a bit taller than me. I just checked the website. peaveymfg.com


----------



## buggyspapa (Apr 17, 2013)

K,
That's why one in front and in back. No rolling. I'll go up to about 12 inches or so, resting on my thighs. Oak, no, maple is doable. You can span it, too, but not for heavier logs. Two hooks are complements, whereas one hook and one hand tend to make the hand/arm work more.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 19, 2013)

Talking about pulp hooks, this guy sure knows how to use them! Love his processor too!


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 19, 2013)

What a great machine.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Apr 19, 2013)

i need one when i use my woodsplitter!....here you can see it,not very visible in my avatar


----------



## HDRock (Apr 23, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'm with Thistle on this one. I bought one at first and now have two. They really make moving the wood so much easier and no or practically no bending of the back. Another nice thing is when the wood is wet your gloves stay dry. Got the Mrs to use one this year and she too fell in love with it. Many times when cutting in thick stuff I'll cut the trees down in 4' sections. Just hook onto the end and drag it out and it works like a charm.


 
I like the tongs
I finally found a pair of used 12in tongs, $28 and picked up a long hay hook for 8 bucks using them together or separate, I can pick up 20" round or 3" stick , with out all the bending over . I think I did good compared to new tongs $50, pulp hook $25 plus shipping for both
I did had to temper the end of the sharpened ,hay hook to keep it from bending, after tempering no more bending.

I can lift the same weight much easier this way, this set up works really good, better than I thought it would


----------



## paul bunion (May 1, 2013)

Based on some of the replies on this thread I went and bought myself a 3' pickaroon and the Husky 8" tongs to go with my pulp hooks.  I like the pickaroon for jockeying large rounds onto my splitter.  It makes it much easier than pulling or pushing a round by hand or kicking them along,  You also get some leverage on them, making it pretty easy to flip one end for end.   And it your work area isn't flat you can stay on the uphill side and still have a chance to keep control over a rolling round.   The Pickaroon is definitely a worthy tool, I get my logs delivered but I cant see how you could ever not use one pulling wood out the bed of a truck.   

With respect to the tongs, I'm still on the fence with them.  They work well on round wood up to its opening width.  You can push it onto a round and it will open and then catch when you pull it back.  They are more difficult to get to work on splits.  If the split is square the self open/grab becomes much more tricky.  Cleanly split wood also seems to lack purchase for the tongs to grab on, it is difficult to pick up a pie on the split faces.   The tongs do beat pulp hooks for letting a piece go.  Pulp hooks take a bit of work to get out of the wood.  Maybe I can learn to master the tongs on splits but for now I still like my pulp hooks for picking them up.   I also like my hooks for positioning second splits, (still large rounds) and pulling splits apart while still on the splitter.  Tongs are useless at repositioning 1/2 of a 24" round.  Tongs do have one safety advantage in that it is downright near impossible to poke a hole in yourself with one if you screw up.   I think I'll take the tongs to my camp where i'm working with much smaller diameter wood.


----------



## HDRock (May 1, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> Based on some of the replies on this thread I went and bought myself a 3' pickaroon and the Husky 8" tongs to go with my pulp hooks. I like the pickaroon for jockeying large rounds onto my splitter. It makes it much easier than pulling or pushing a round by hand or kicking them along, You also get some leverage on them, making it pretty easy to flip one end for end. And it your work area isn't flat you can stay on the uphill side and still have a chance to keep control over a rolling round. The Pickaroon is definitely a worthy tool, I get my logs delivered but I cant see how you could ever not use one pulling wood out the bed of a truck.
> 
> With respect to the tongs, I'm still on the fence with them. They work well on round wood up to its opening width. You can push it onto a round and it will open and then catch when you pull it back. They are more difficult to get to work on splits. If the split is square the self open/grab becomes much more tricky. Cleanly split wood also seems to lack purchase for the tongs to grab on, it is difficult to pick up a pie on the split faces. The tongs do beat pulp hooks for letting a piece go. Pulp hooks take a bit of work to get out of the wood. Maybe I can learn to master the tongs on splits but for now I still like my pulp hooks for picking them up. I also like my hooks for positioning second splits, (still large rounds) and pulling splits apart while still on the splitter. Tongs are useless at repositioning 1/2 of a 24" round. Tongs do have one safety advantage in that it is downright near impossible to poke a hole in yourself with one if you screw up. I think I'll take the tongs to my camp where i'm working with much smaller diameter wood.


 
The tongs I got, didn't work very well on splits until I sharpened em up, then big difference


----------



## paul bunion (May 1, 2013)

HDRock said:


> The tongs I got, didn't work very well on splits until I sharpened em up, then big difference


 Good tip, or is that a point.. ...as I reach for my file....


----------



## HDRock (May 1, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> Good tip, or is that a point.. ...as I reach for my file....


  Ya need to lube  up the joints to  To bad that won't help my joints


----------

